# Problème de synchronisation



## kirian (22 Avril 2017)

Mon iPhone ne remontent plus les photos dans la photothèque iCloud alors que la synchronisation ne fait entre mon iCloud et mon iPad ?!


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2017)

Bonjour

essayez de couper iCloud et de le remettre


----------



## kirian (23 Avril 2017)

C'est déjà fait depuis longtemps mais ça ne marche pas du tout


----------

